# Comcast Xfinity internet goes out the same timeframe everyday..



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

So, how is it that around 4-5 pm everyday, the internet goes out with Comcast.

I didnt really catch on till third modem..

Basically I have to reboot the tg 1682g, before the Technicolor and before that some other Arris, modem, wait and voila, I have a connection. I use the Cat 6 cable from the modem into my TPLink router. (yes, I have tried my old router too, so its not the issue)

3 Modems, 2 routers, and an N router wifi chip and new Intel 7260 wifi with latest drivers etc etc. Not a novice on some things. All three of our laptops are Windows 7 home premium or W8.1

Comcast technicians really have no idea, why, I dont know. maybe because they are not technicians, just script readers that follow troubleshooting charts. Not real world techs with knowledge, experience etc.

So, I lose connection every day, gear doesnt appear to be the problem, but the timeframe must mean something.

Thoughts?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

All devices lose the connection - correct 
The light on the Modem any change to the status of those lights 
Is the connection via cable or telephone line DSL ?

If you connect one device to the modem only at around 3PM and see if it disconnects between 4&5 if its consistent and every day 

Do a powercycle when you connect direct to the modem please

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

etaf said:


> All devices lose the connection - correct
> The light on the Modem any change to the status of those lights
> Is the connection via cable or telephone line DSL ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I do believe there is more to this then having to constantly repower things on and off. Its a cable, with comcast sending data. Its not complicated.. So, why does it lose connection around the same time.. It has to be from Comcast side, maintenance, rebooting, something on their end.
Its a cable modem. I am wondering if I should just by my own. Just get a standard modem from Motorola, no phone line no internal wifi etc. Just straight modem,


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

A few years ago, I had the same type of issue. I have Charter Cable, the internet would work fine until about 4 until 5 or so, until evening. 

After about a week of the techs coming out, changing everything cable related, it turned out to be their junction box on the Utility pole.

It seems the afternoon sun was heating up the cable equipment causing it to over heat. After the sun set all was good until the next after noon.


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

alpenadiver said:


> A few years ago, I had the same type of issue. I have Charter Cable, the internet would work fine until about 4 until 5 or so, until evening.
> 
> After about a week of the techs coming out, changing everything cable related, it turned out to be their junction box on the Utility pole.
> 
> It seems the afternoon sun was heating up the cable equipment causing it to over heat. After the sun set all was good until the next after noon.


That would make sense. It does get hot here in SC. I need to see where there box is...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I was not suggesting a re-power all the time - BUT just for the test 
did you/will you try the test , not sure of your timezone


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

etaf said:


> I was not suggesting a re-power all the time - BUT just for the test
> did you/will you try the test , not sure of your timezone


Oh. SOrry about that. I am in Eastern time zone.
I usually do 1 minute power on/off but gear only. Not computers.
Will try your suggestion today.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent thanks 
That will at least eliminate the router 
and then you can focus on the modem and ISP 
but it does sound like an issue with the line 
unless someone has some local program thats scheduled to run and do a lot of downloading


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

etaf said:


> Excellent thanks
> That will at least eliminate the router
> and then you can focus on the modem and ISP
> but it does sound like an issue with the line
> unless someone has some local program thats scheduled to run and do a lot of downloading


Strange you bring up downloading. Summer time is over for the kids. They do watch allot of Netflix, which is downloading. Honors students etc, but still watch about 250 gb of netflix a month..


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> They do watch allot of Netflix, which is downloading. Honors students etc, but still watch about 250 gb of netflix a month..


 and any habits or schedule that makes this between 4&5 every day ?
OR setup a download to watch later - while doing something else ?


----------



## Deathgod881 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm also having the same issue T-T had 2 tech people come out and didnt help at all was also on live chat with 3 agents nothing >.>, thinking that its part of comcast service lawl


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I did the power recommendation. No change. Same thing today at 410. So, I went out and hand over handed the cable into my house to my modem. Looked good, but noticed splitter outside was corroded. I replaced that. I am tired of intermittent and no real codes or anything definitive in troubleshooting connectivity. Technician by trade and the internet is still a mystery compared to everything electronic in the world.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

was this just on the modem ONLY ?
and did you replace the splitter ?


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

Etaf, this splitter feeds one midem. The other sides feeds cable for tv boxes, which is a 4 way.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do all the TVs work fine at that time ?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Can I have a look at your router logs please?


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

The router logs are erased every time its booted.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> The router logs are erased every time its booted.


Does the router reboot every time the internet goes off?


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

I reboot it


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

I reboot it when it goes out


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Can you post the logs before you reboot it?


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes i will.


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

I came home at 530pm, and I had to reboot everything. But, if you notice there is a log at 330 timeframe. That is it..


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

Here are the latest logs. I need to isolate something as the problem. I am going to try one more wifi router... See how that works. I keep getting the feeling its comcast resetting something on their end, as you can see I keep getting new ip address at the time it looses connection.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you are home when it is down, call comcast and have them to check your lines. They should be able to do it while you are on the phone. They should be able to tell if the local lines are congested at the time and would eliminate traffic as the cause. With it being cable, the time frame suggests heavy traffic.


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

sobeit said:


> if you are home when it is down, call comcast and have them to check your lines. They should be able to do it while you are on the phone. They should be able to tell if the local lines are congested at the time and would eliminate traffic as the cause. With it being cable, the time frame suggests heavy traffic.


I have and they run me through their scripts of powering on and off, resetting the signal etc etc. Its getting old.. really old..


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I know this is an old thread, but I am having the same problems again. Tech will be here Sunday. But, I did get logs last night, and Comcasts tech support can figure it out. It went out about 6 times last night, and they rebooted and resent signal. Nothing unusual and standard low level tech support.
I need to buy my own modem. All cabling and splitter are new outside into home. Comcast is pretty sad.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Has any of the techs looked at the modem side of the Arris modem router, to see what the SnR, Upstream Power, and Downstream is, when the issue occurs?

I always opt out of the cable companies modem, (I pay enough to Charter, not going to rent a modem also) even though the tech(s) insist that my own modem won't work. I tell them otherwise. 

I also run separate modem, and router much easier to troubleshoot issues.

If you decide to get your own modem, remember to call Comcast support, you will need to give them the MAC address of the new modem, so they can enable your internet connection.


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

alpenadiver said:


> I always opt out of the cable companies modem, (I pay enough to Charter, not going to rent a modem also) even though the tech(s) insist that my own modem won't work. I tell them otherwise.
> 
> I also run separate modem, and router much easier to troubleshoot issues.
> 
> If you decide to get your own modem, remember to call Comcast support, you will need to give them the MAC address of the new modem, so they can enable your internet connection.


Thanks. I will probably get a SB6183. What bothers me is there modems must be the bottom of the barrel, am I wrong or are they really just crappy modems. I can only check continuity on coax, but Sunday a tech will be here. I am going to insist he check the line outside with a meter.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I added this to my previous post, while you were posting:
Has any of the techs looked at the modem side of the Arris modem router, to see what the SnR, Upstream Power, and Downstream is, when the issue occurs?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's is a link to what the SnR, Upstream / Downstream power is acceptable.

What cable modem signal levels are considered good ? :: SG FAQ


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

alpenadiver said:


> I added this to my previous post, while you were posting:
> Has any of the techs looked at the modem side of the Arris modem router, to see what the SnR, Upstream Power, and Downstream is, when the issue occurs?


They said the signal was bad, thats all.
I think the tech support is the same as social service workers, they get beat up and just dont give a crap anymore. And its a shame, they could put there money towards infrastructure and by quality modems, instead of allot of poorly made and poor software/firmware..


----------

